# Flare guns are they in your preps?



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I was looking at a flare gun I found for sale at a local pawn shop, I didn't buy it but I went home and started doing a little research. The flare gun was 26.5 mm and there are conversions to make it a 12 gauge flare gun or a single shot pistol. My question is other than on a boat do you think a flare gun would be a viable distress/illumination tool in a WTSHTF? Another question is, I have a H&R single shot shotgun that I cut the barrel down to 18 1/2 inches so there is no choke. Can I shoot 12 gauge flares from it? Does anyone have a flare gun as part of their BOB?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I've had this internal debate a number of times. My instinct is why the hell would I want to alert possible hostiles to my location. On the other hand, there is the quandry of having a serious medical condition with a family member that could be treated within a time constraint and medical help could be one flair away.

Of course, in Hollywood one well placed flair into the occupying UN forces fuel tank farm and all of their armor become yard gnome.. So, there is that.

Another good use would be to shove up a JAG lawyer's ass if one showed up running his pie hole about rules of engagement. I REALLY hate those guys.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

There are several options with flares like smoke, illumination, tear gas, and signaling. The big question is can I just use a 12 gauge shotgun?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Never thought of the idea of a possible need for a smoke screen. Will have to think about that one. Thanks


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

The unknown can be scary, lobbing smoke into a crowd usually has an affect because they think it's CS.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> There are several options with flares like smoke, illumination, tear gas, and signaling. The big question is can I just use a 12 gauge shotgun?


Ya got me curious so I did a search. I couldn't believe what I found.

Exotic Shotgun Ammo


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Silverbullet said:


> I keep a flare gun in my emergency bag in my truck just in case I go off road and out of sight and need assistance. It's probably not something I would use in a bug out scenario because it would attract unwanted attention, even though they are good for starting a fire in a pinch. I have used flares from my flare gun in my 12 gauge and it works just fine, we used to use them on merchant ships during drills. I just make sure I clean the shotgun well after using flares through it.


Thank you just what I needed to know!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Checked out the exotic ammo link. Sucks that they can not ship to FL.:roll:


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't have a flare gun but do have some 12 gauge flares.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I have an Orion flare gun kit that I keep for boating, and I take it with me off-roading or hunting.

I figure if I get injured and can't get to help, and my float plan or adventure plan does not help locate me if I am out if cell and radio range, I could pop flares if I cannot make a signal fire....

They're required offshore....

I also carry handheld flares by Orion. Two mile visibility and signal firestarter....


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> I don't have a flare gun but do have some 12 gauge flares.


Have you tried them in a 12 gauge shotgun?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Have you tried them in a 12 gauge shotgun?


Inquiring minds wanna know.

I may have to pick up some.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have used flares in my 12 ga. and it is not something you want to do a lot and you want to thoroughly clean the gun afterwards.
The flares are supposed to go out before they fall back to earth but the don't and the will start fires.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

My concern was what I read looking up the topic on the world wide interweb of people saying that the flares got stuck in the barrel and caused all kinds panic and shenanigans. I would think that the H&R that I cut the barrel wouldn't have this problem because there is no choke of any kind.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The 12 gauge I used to fire the flares was a full choke 28" tube.... I don't see how it could get stuck because it is made to launch about 100 feet into the air.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PaulS said:


> The 12 gauge I used to fire the flares was a full choke 28" tube.... I don't see how it could get stuck because it is made to launch about 100 feet into the air.


I am just reporting what people have said on other forums and I haven't tried it myself. I just want to have a few just in case kinda thing.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I am just reporting what people have said on other forums and I haven't tried it myself. I just want to have a few just in case kinda thing.


I had never even considered it until you said something, then is was ........ oh yeah, great idea


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

The biggest problem I have had with flares is that they have a fairly short shelf life. I forget the exact expiration, but it isn't more than a few years. I keep them in the boat for emergencies. I don't really see need for them as part of my prep's. I do like the idea of the exotic shotgun shells.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Go2ndAmend said:


> The biggest problem I have had with flares is that they have a fairly short shelf life. I forget the exact expiration, but it isn't more than a few years. I keep them in the boat for emergencies. I don't really see need for them as part of my prep's. I do like the idea of the exotic shotgun shells.


I thought the expiration date was because of regulation and not actual shelf life?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Go2ndAmend said:


> The biggest problem I have had with flares is that they have a fairly short shelf life. I forget the exact expiration, but it isn't more than a few years. I keep them in the boat for emergencies. I don't really see need for them as part of my prep's. I do like the idea of the exotic shotgun shells.





Meangreen said:


> I thought the expiration date was because of regulation and not actual shelf life?


I will do some research but got any expired ones you can test?

ETA: It seems that expired flares must be disposed of with extreme care. They can still go off. Some use expired flares for training purposes.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I know you can buy expired flares at a huge discount and they are guaranteed to work so I assumed it was because of regulations.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

One thing I kept finding was reg's say expired flares = no flares.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't see any need for one... if SHTF, I'll be keeping a low profile... the only use I'd have for a flare is either as some sort of disaster to distract someone's attention or to start a fire...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

pharmer14 said:


> I don't see any need for one... if SHTF, I'll be keeping a low profile... the only use I'd have for a flare is either as some sort of disaster to distract someone's attention or to start a fire...


Multi-purpose.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I have read some of the Bob Lee Swagger books (the books that inspired the movie Shooter) and the main character once used flares to illuminate combatants long enough to snipe them. I have no idea if that's even possible, but I guess it's another theoretical use...

Typically if something doesn't directly provide me food, shelter, or water, I need 4-5 uses for it to be of any value to me...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

pharmer14 said:


> I have read some of the Bob Lee Swagger books (the books that inspired the movie Shooter) and the main character once used flares to illuminate combatants long enough to snipe them. I have no idea if that's even possible, but I guess it's another theoretical use...
> 
> Typically if something doesn't directly provide me food, shelter, or water, I need 4-5 uses for it to be of any value to me...


One would think that alerting help or illuminating the enemy along with a fire starter (for someone's camp or vehicle) would be a enough reason. I'm sure you could find more.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I've had this internal debate a number of times. My instinct is why the hell would I want to alert possible hostiles to my location. On the other hand, there is the quandry of having a serious medical condition with a family member that could be treated within a time constraint and medical help could be one flair away.
> 
> Of course, in Hollywood one well placed flair into the occupying UN forces fuel tank farm and all of their armor become yard gnome.. So, there is that.
> 
> Another good use would be to shove up a JAG lawyer's ass if one showed up running his pie hole about rules of engagement. I REALLY hate those guys.


LOL, makes me think of my father. He was 18Z with the 3rd out of Fort Bragg and man he hated Jag officers&#8230;


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I have an Orion Flare Gun (plastic) and a few rounds for it. They fit in my H&R single and I'm fairly certain they'll work out of it. Haven't tried though as the flare rounds aren't cheap.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Use your expired flares for the 4 of July thats what I do I. Never no when flares might come in handy Have em in all the vehicles and the boat and the BOB Plus you can use them for security if set up with a trip wire at BOL.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Just to be clear I use hand held aerial flares with a trip wire for the perimeter works great


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have the Orion, Walmart special, with 3 flares. Of course I had to fire one off. Surpisingly loud, about seven seconds burm time when shot straight up into the air.
As far as 12 gauge shells sizing, the flaregun I have is necked down at the bottom, the plastic being molded smaller. A 12 guage shell starts into the chamber, but doesn't fit all the way.
I have "heard tell" of some people using caliber inserts, to shoot .410 and .22 shells out of the orion flareguns, but I can neither confirm or deny.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Ya got me curious so I did a search. I couldn't believe what I found.
> 
> Exotic Shotgun Ammo


what a great find!


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Flare guns have multiple uses and some lesser known uses that can be valuable. I keep two guns and a dozen rounds. I have also fired flares from a 12 gauge shotgun.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Along with using a trip wire for flares U should google *12 ga powerhead / bangstick* they are used by scuba divers and gator hunters and I Know they could be adapted for other uses such as the toe popper used by the VC in the vietnam war


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Along with using a trip wire for flares U should google *12 ga powerhead / bangstick* they are used by scuba divers and gator hunters and I Know they could be adapted for other uses such as the toe popper used by the VC in the vietnam war


I used these when i worked as a diver and they also worked in removing propellers. I would think a guy could find some interesting stuff on the topic using PVC pipe on a website called Bombshock.com or so I heard.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Most of those websites are full of misinformation. Never, NEVER!, use copper or aluminum to make any kind of gun barrel! It will kill you.
For a black-powder cannon you can use steel schedule 80 pipe. It will easily hold up to the pressures generated by a black powder charge.
For barrels that will use smokeless powder use only seemless Chrome-Moly tubing with a wall thickness equal to 1/15 the outside circumference. ie: a one inch outside diameter tube should have a wall thickness of .2 inches leaving the inside diameter .6 inches. That will withstand up to 60,000 psi that is normal with properly loaded smokeless powder charges.

A 1 inch tube has an outside circumference of 3.14 inches. 3.14 divided by 16 = .196 inches. The actual ID of the tube would be .607 inches.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I wasn't really thinking of a gun barrel (front toward enemy)


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

For mines and mortars you can set electrical igniters and use schedule 40 pipe because the pipe would be buried and if the pipe bursts it isn't near you and just becomes part of the shrapnel of the device. Mortars need to be longer than mines compared to their diameter but they are both considered single use devices. You still don't want to use copper or aluminum because you need to contain the explosion long enough to build up pressure to propel the "projectiles" whether it is pieces of the pipe or debris in the pipe. I like the idea of electric ignition because I can turn it off until it is needed and on when it is. There are no "trip wires" that can be seen and the device can be used to trigger secondary devices.


----------

